# Aeropress



## gazbea

Only just noticed this section. Is there new sub-forums now? Or am I just blind?

What does everybody generally use as their weight > water for an Aeropress brew?

I'm currently at 18g per 140ml of water.


----------



## drk

I just use 1.8 scoops in the aeropress scoopy thing, fill it up just below number four and there ya go! I don't think precision is of the utmost importance but others may disagree! The Gwilym Davies youtube is quite good!


----------



## MikeHag

That's a very strong recipe gaz, how does it taste? Your brew ratio (grinds to water) is 1:7 and commonly people use around 1:16. With the AeroPress I go a bit stronger... 1:15 or 1:14.

http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/10/dialing-in-aeropress.html


----------



## gazbea

It tastes awesome! Great in the mornings. Had it with the Machacamacarena beans from Hasbean (something like that anyway







) topped up to 10oz with a drop of milk and a spoon of brown sugar.

The brew ratio I use is just in the aeropress and not the final total. Think I may have confused people with that actually?


----------



## Glenn

These subforums are brand new as of today. Inspired by a few posts about brewed coffee, I realised we didn't really cater too well to that whole sector, which actually out performs espresso in sales of equipment and beans for consumption.


----------



## MikeHag

Aah, a form of bypass brewing by the sound of it, gaz. So that's approx 63g/L including the milk, which is more of a dilution recipe than a brew recipe. Interesting.


----------



## garydyke1

I follow Hasbean's brewing guide to the letter and get great results


----------



## gazbea

Yeah that's what I thought. Works very well. Kind of half way between an americano and a French press brew. Very tasty :thumbup:

In fact... (goes and pops the kettle on)


----------



## gazbea

garydyke1 said:


> I follow Hasbean's brewing guide to the letter and get great results


That is what I'm using I think Gary


----------



## garydyke1

In case anyone hasn't seen the method : -

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-%26-Espresso-Maker.html


----------



## drk

Gary, Has Bean's method appears to be a wee bit different to Gwylym Davies's method. Have you any idea what difference that would make?

Andy


----------



## gazbea

In fact that is the exact method. Only problem I had was the first time I used it and as I inverted to plunge, I had the plunge too close to the end and more air rushed inside and created a vacuum. This forced the plunger out and for coffee and grounds to go all over the place!

I really am learning the hard and messy way!







lol


----------



## MikeHag

Here's the 2011 World AeroPress Champion's method (yes, this competition does exist







)

http://worldaeropresschampionship.wordpress.com/2011/10/27/world-champions-method/


----------



## gazbea

Crikey Batman! That looks like a lot of effort/time for making a brew at home or work.

Will probably give it a go at some point though!


----------



## garydyke1

drk said:


> Gary, Has Bean's method appears to be a wee bit different to Gwylym Davies's method. Have you any idea what difference that would make?
> 
> Andy


Ive not tried Gwylym's method. (yet)

The issue here is communicating grind setting...impossible. Thus I tried Hasbean's method fixing all variables and then simply adjusted the grind until it tasted best for my palate and then marked it as my default Aeropress setting on the Porlex with a marker pen.

Hasbean's method once dialled in - clean, light , sweet, tea-like....usually caramel or choc notes right at the end..even delicious when cold.

I noticed St Ali's method is full immersion 13g turkish grind (!) via the Tanzania grinder in 240g water @ 94 c...30 seconds + a stir and a slow plunge = sooo soo tasty. Trying to replicate this at home with both the Porlex and the Mazzer = bitter & undrinkable.....Just shows an expensive consistant grinder makes all the difference!!!

.


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Here's the 2011 World AeroPress Champion's method (yes, this competition does exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://worldaeropresschampionship.wordpress.com/2011/10/27/world-champions-method/


Have you given this a crack yet?


----------



## gazbea

Not yet Gary. Not had the time unfortunately. Wish I could find a job so I could "work" from home!


----------



## MikeHag

I did have one go at it (details of my October AeroPress experiments are spread across four blog posts here) but (a) it was indeed fiddly, (b) I'm not sure I did it right and © the results weren't as good as those I've achieved through other methods. I do like the method Gwylim describes... similar to Tim Wendelboe's. I find you just need to tweak the number of stirs and the steep time depending on which beans you're using.


----------



## chimpsinties

MikeHag said:


> Here's the 2011 World AeroPress Champion's method (yes, this competition does exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://worldaeropresschampionship.wordpress.com/2011/10/27/world-champions-method/


I tried this method (with a little mod cos I still do it inverted then flip it over for the steep) and it made a real difference. For a while with my AeroPress I'd been grinding fine enough to get a bit of pressure when I pressed the plunger down but this was resulting in bitter brews. Following this method, wetting the grinds first then adding the rest of the water and letting it steep and most importantly pressing the plunger REALLY lightly down at the end made such a silky smooth brew I was shocked. I'm totally converted now and make it this way every time. Who'd have thought these little tweaks like that would make such a difference.

Yummy!


----------



## fatboyslim

Those techniques are great but not practical at 4.30am when I wake up for work.

This week I've really struggled to find the right grind size for my light roasted Zambia, which I drink on the way to work.

There is no way I'm getting even a small amount of what this coffee has to offer.

As a general ball park if I was to say most espresso is done at macro 9 on my grinder and most cafetiere is done at around macro 29, where would be a good starting point for a short 30 second aeropress brew following by a moderate plunge (don't want hot coffee squirting out or to be too late for work for plunging too slowly







).

Advice appreciated


----------



## Outlaw333

I use this technique and find that It is the least complicated way of getting the best possible brew from the Aeropress. I was a little disenchanted with the thing initially, as It either required more fuss than i deemed worth it for a good brew, or the quick simple methods delivered below par results. This nice simple method makes it an absolute pleasure.






Ps, For a lighter roast I brew at 83.5 degrees, a City to City+ 84.5-86 and Full City to Full City+ 86-87, this is fairly rough, Im sure you could go into great detail on beans, freshness, grind etc and how that would affect optimum temp and other variables, but I find the Aero so forgiving that this is about as scientific as i need to go. If I am being scientific I go for pourover or Hario Syphon.


----------



## Outlaw333

One more thing, in the vid he clearly isn't waiting for as long as he say's he is, make sure you do give it a proper 30sec brew time. Also when I pre-infuse, i pour just enough for it to be a sloppy slurry when properly stirred and begin the pour when that slurry starts to be more like wet sand if you will, going by feel rather than a set 30 secs.


----------



## MikeHag

I've just been converted to inverted. I've been trying for ages to raise the strength and extraction of my AeroPress brews, and wasn't happy with increasing the dose. Inverting it, to prevent some of the brew water dribbling through the filter, seems to have helped raise the TDS. The results in the cup are better, so far. Will do more tests to confirm though.


----------



## garydyke1

Mike - how are you getting on with your beast of a grinder? Will it go finer than espresso? If so you should try St Ali's method and see what TDS etc you get...... Probably the best end result Ive ever tasted


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> One more thing, in the vid he clearly isn't waiting for as long as he say's he is, make sure you do give it a proper 30sec brew time. Also when I pre-infuse, i pour just enough for it to be a sloppy slurry when properly stirred and begin the pour when that slurry starts to be more like wet sand if you will, going by feel rather than a set 30 secs.


Roughly what grind?


----------



## MikeHag

Sadly the beast is still all boxed up mate, but I'm planning to unleash it next week if we can manage to close the deal on our house purchase. Looking forward to turning the kitchen into a coffee lab! Got an engineer lined up now to install the Faema in there, and I'm planning a WBC table layout







And also going to use it to get to grips with the beast - I need to create a wall chart of (starting point) grinder settings for each brew method and dose weight, which I plan to use as a quick reference in the shop whilst we get up to speed.

Planning to have AeroPress in the shop though, so will try the St Ali method for sure.


----------



## bobbytoad

Just got mine delivered after reading on here - Had to explain to the Mrs that even though it looked like it, it wasn't a male enlargement aid from Anne Summers but actually ''ANOTHER'' coffee maker

Much larger than expected, not as travel friendly as i'd pictured from posts,

Also its a kind of 1970's smokey grey brown looking colour, was expecting school chemistry lab clear colour.

Any way its got a lot of living up to do against a Chemex!!

Ps. Final thought, with talk the importance of temperature - no one mentions pre-heating warming the aeropress beforehand????


----------



## MikeHag

fatboyslim said:


> As a general ball park if I was to say most espresso is done at macro 9 on my grinder and most cafetiere is done at around macro 29, where would be a good starting point for a short 30 second aeropress brew following by a moderate plunge (don't want hot coffee squirting out or to be too late for work for plunging too slowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Advice appreciated


Try around 14 to start


----------



## MikeHag

bobbytoad said:


> Ps. Final thought, with talk the importance of temperature - no one mentions pre-heating warming the aeropress beforehand????


I do. As it is plastic there isn't much effect but I do it anyway. Also wrinse filter with boiling water.


----------



## atlaz

Finally fed up of office coffee as I've been spoiled after years in London I bought an aeropress which is coming in the post. I've got a grinder coming too and a local roaster I can get beans from. So, the question is about whether I should avoid the odd looks when I'm weighing and grinding at work and grind each morning or just suck it up and do it on the spot? If the former is reasonable, is there any accepted way to bring "portions" of ground to work that's not likely to be too spoiling?


----------



## chimpsinties

I just use a sealable 150ml tuppaware container and grind what I need for 3 coffees every morning. One in the morning when I get in and 2 in the afternoon. I don't want to take me expensive grinder into work where any monkey could get their mits on it.

I suppose it's about how fussy you want to get. I've never had a problem with grinding for the day in advance. Maybe it is a little tiny bit better if it's minutes old rather than hours but hey, anything's better than supermarket pre-ground right?!


----------



## MikeHag

At home weigh enough beans for the day, grind them at work with a hand grinder. Funny looks are a good thing... people are interested in fresh grinding and a few might even follow you.

You could put each serving of beans into a separate tin or container (like a paracetamol tub) so you don't need to weigh at work. The coffee equivalent of tea bags!


----------



## chimpsinties

That's quite a good idea


----------



## rodabod

I just measure using a 7g coffee spoon. It's not as if my brew time, including press time is that accurate either. +/- 1g around 14g is fine for me.


----------



## bobbytoad

Ok first brew with the Aeropress, a little underwhelmed at flavour (following my love for Chemex brewing) but a darn sight quicker and easier to clean up

i'm trying to brew a mug's worth 275 -300ml i guess ish - 17/18g coffee?

can any one recommend grind settings on a Rocky or Porlex ?

Tried to read Mikehag's incredible blogs but there well over my head!!!


----------



## Fran

On the Porlex, I go for 10-11 clicks from burrs touching.


----------



## garydyke1

bobbytoad said:


> Ok first brew with the Aeropress, a little underwhelmed at flavour (following my love for Chemex brewing) but a darn sight quicker and easier to clean up
> 
> i'm trying to brew a mug's worth 275 -300ml i guess ish - 17/18g coffee?
> 
> can any one recommend grind settings on a Rocky or Porlex ?
> 
> Tried to read Mikehag's incredible blogs but there well over my head!!!


The finer you grind the shorter the steep time. Steve's Hasbean guide states ''course sand'' - Just keep playing until it tastes nice


----------



## chimpsinties

How many folks here have the metal AeorPress filter?

I've got one and I love it. Just a quick rinse every time and a clean with PulyCaff once every now and again.


----------



## Fran

I've thought about getting one when my first batch of papers finish. How much dirtier does it leave the cup? And how much trickier does it make tidying up? I guess you can't just dump the whole puck into the bin anymore.


----------



## chimpsinties

As clean as with paper filter










Look at it this way. You rinse off your AeroPress after using it don't you? So all I do is rinse the metal filter along with it and then dry it with a paper towel. Easy


----------



## garydyke1

I tend to re-use the paper filters 2 or 3 times, held up to a light bulb you can see still pretty clean after 1 or 2 uses if washed meticulously with hot water..... Im aware of some folk re-using them up to 10 times, yuk.


----------



## Fran

Gary, check my post on the Porlex thread in grinders sub-forum. Do you grind on a table, or waving your arms about in the air? I do the latter, and find my grind crappy, hence the desired upgrade to the Maestro. BUT maybe I've been grinding wrong! Check the thread!


----------



## bobbytoad

Fran said:


> On the Porlex, I go for 10-11 clicks from burrs touching.


Hmm 10 clicks didn't seem to work - 1.30 min stir, steep and press in total - came out tea strength so far from the fabled strong brew the aero press is fabled at delivering.

I guess go finer is the answer?


----------



## Fran

I use 10 clicks with the hasbean brewing guide. It's 10s of stirring, 30 of steeping, and a slow press. Deffo adjust the grind to your taste, it will really depend on the bean.


----------



## rodabod

^ I'm 15-18g, 3 clicks on the Aeropress, fill to "2" for a 30-40s extraction. That's like their "espresso" method which I then top up.

I'm still on my first filter paper...


----------



## bobbytoad

I braved going down to grind 6 which was an improvement in taste. I'm filling to the no.4 on the aeropress original (not inverted) method

Will brave 3 clicks tomorrow - is it still same timings bloom stir top up with water for 30 sec plunger in steep for 30 secs then plunge for 30 secs. I'm using (trying to) the Gwilyem Davies method from YouTube

I wish there was a way of conveying grind size over the Internet waves though


----------



## rodabod

I tried my method posted above with the water filled to "4". Not great; over-extracted, bitter, though stronger.


----------



## rhb

Hello, reading the above makes me tempted to grab my old papers from the composter. Reckon I'd be doing that regular to retrieve a metal filter, maybe one day will give it a try...


----------



## Earlepap

Current method I'm using with some Hasbean Kenya AA beans is grind at 8 clicks on porlex, invert aeropress and pre-infuse/bloom and stir for ten seconds, then fill chamber, stir for ten, steep for twenty, then turn over and push down with little pressure - the coarse grind makes it plunge easily. Makes one lovely balanced cup of coffee. To my taste anyway.


----------



## grabulasa

My current aeropress method with El Salvador La Nueva from Coffee Supreme, NZ is 17g, grind about drip size, inverted, fill up with water, stir for 10 seconds and press for about 15 seconds. Comes out lovely with toffee butterscotch rolling at the back.

On Aeropress vs CCD, I think it's the beans determines the best brewing method. For this, it's clearly the aeropress for me


----------



## bobbytoad

On the inverted method how much water are you putting in? what number (upside down) or just filling to the brim?

Not having much love for the aeropress at the moment


----------



## chimpsinties

What don't you like about it?

When I do the inverted method I fill it right to the top.

To begin with you will want to just wet the grinds and stir them for about 10 secs. Then fill it to the top and wait for about 60 secs. Then you can stick the bottom on and press it down into your cup nice ans slowly. You don't want to put any pressure on it. You want to make sure you've got lots of coffe in it. There's few things worse than a weak brew.


----------



## Earlepap

I pretty much fill it up when inverted. I've found the most desirable results when grinding coarser than filter - almost press coarseness. When I first got it and used a filter grind size I was always getting horribly bitter nasties.


----------



## MikeHag

Using 80 degrees water has really improved my AeroPress brews. No more bitterness. I'm grinding quite fine. 5 on the hario minimill


----------



## Outlaw333

I have been going for 80 degrees with a pre-infusion at 81 for something light, for instance Finca de Licho or Yirgacheffe but ive been getting best results pre-infusing at 84.5 and a brew of 83.5 for anything on the darker side.


----------



## chimpsinties

Outlaw333 said:


> I have been going for 80 degrees with a pre-infusion at 81 for something light, for instance Finca de Licho or Yirgacheffe but ive been getting best results pre-infusing at 84.5 and a brew of 83.5 for anything on the darker side.


Can you really be so accurate with your temperatures? Where are you brewing? in a chemistry lab?


----------



## fatboyslim

Yeh man how on earth are you getting temperatures within one decimal place?

Unless you have a fancy brewing kettle?


----------



## garydyke1

I usually stick one of these in the pouring kettle and when reached desired temp, quickly pull it out and replace the lid & pour

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/digital-cooking-food-probe-thermometer-large-display-/prod_1865.html?category=


----------



## MikeHag

Digital thermometer. A few squid from ebay. Essential for removing some of the guesswork from brewing.

Although I probably don't bother with decimal places so much.


----------



## lookseehear

Do you know that the cheap digital thermometers are calibrated properly? I looked at them, but unless I know that they're actually accurate it won't make much difference!


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Do you know that the cheap digital thermometers are calibrated properly? I looked at them, but unless I know that they're actually accurate it won't make much difference!


accurate to +-1 degree C. Even if slightly out they allow consistency & repeatability.

Like Mike I dont really bother with decimals


----------



## MikeHag

Truth is we could question the accuracy or calibration of so many tools. Scales for weighing dose. Boiler/steam thermostats. Grinder setting (needs recalibration as burrs grow dull). But generally if something becomes decalibrated then it is still more useful than not having it at all, I think. Going back to dosing with a scoop, or waiting 30 seconds before pouring from a boiled kettle, are ok for quick and easy brewing, but don't good quality beans deserve better?


----------



## lookseehear

I did (sort of) calibrate my scales by putting my little set on top of my big set and taring both. Then I added weight (probably beans or something) and they were within 1g of each other up to about 200g which is fine.

I read somewhere (can't remember where) that some cheap thermometers were 5 or more degrees out, in which case I'm not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## chimpsinties

I think the point is that it's not necessarily a waste of time to measure the temp with a thermometer but to think you can be accurate enough to get that .5 degrees is being way too optimistic. I mean, it could be a cold day in your kitchen and it'd knock a couple of degrees off just coming down the spout and into your cup. I think being accurate to within a couple of degrees is ok.


----------



## fatboyslim

Ok so two days, two different approaches to brewing in aeropress, two different results and everything else as consistent as possible.

1 not inverted, had a bloom stage then gradual pouring and slow plunge.

2 inverted with brief bloom stage then revert and slow plunge.

I honestly can't decide which is the better method as when I do non-invert my bloom is never consistent and when adding the rest of the water it starts to drip before I can put the plunger in place.

Does the blooming negate the need to invert?

Anyone see how I might improve consistency of either method?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Ok so two days, two different approaches to brewing in aeropress, two different results and everything else as consistent as possible.
> 
> 1 not inverted, had a bloom stage then gradual pouring and slow plunge.
> 
> 2 inverted with brief bloom stage then revert and slow plunge.
> 
> I honestly can't decide which is the better method as when I do non-invert my bloom is never consistent and when adding the rest of the water it starts to drip before I can put the plunger in place.
> 
> Does the blooming negate the need to invert?
> 
> Anyone see how I might improve consistency of either method?


How did they taste?


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> How did they taste?


I was using Macha so I'm really looking for that great acidity.

First cup had that acidity and brightness but low on chocolates

Second cup had more chocolates and slightly diminished acidity.

Admittedly this may be due to the grind but there is clearly some differences between the two techniques in the cup.

Can't decide which one technique to use, so much so that I'm thinking about getting a Chemex.


----------



## garydyke1

I tend to find more brightness and acidity can be found with a pour-over brewed coffee method .

V60 Plastic is a cheap way to trial if pour over is something you will get on with, prior to Chemex investment . Pourover kettle essential for both.


----------



## MikeHag

I've found standard (uninverted) to result in a weaker and less tasty brew, perhaps due to the drips. Also find it tougher to replicate/control brews due to the moving target, and if stirring to increase strength then this just makes control worse. Inverted seems to provide me with a stable brewing environment and I'm getting better results in the cup and TDS meter. I do have some theoretical concerns about the effects (upon extraction/control) of shaking the slurry around when flipping the filled brewer over, though.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fatboyslim

To be honest I've only been focusing on aeropress due to my gaggia being broken.

Once my Classic arrives it probably won't get much love lol.

I am interested to try what Gordon (from the Attic) did in the UKBC heats, using brewed coffee to highlight characters of a bean then bringing it together (or at least comparing) as espresso.

Does anyone know what technique Gordon used in his set?


----------



## MikeHag

Two of the coffees were brewed thru kalita waves and one thru aeropress


----------



## fatboyslim

One thru (inverted) aero press?

I saw aero press brews in the attic and they were non inverted.


----------



## garydyke1

I wouldnt have thought inverted versus non-inverted would make as big a difference and getting the water temperature massively wrong, or the grind, or the dose . I may be wrong...an element of agitation when flipping it over (I actually create a vortex on purpose for this)


----------



## MWJB

Just an observation, of all the Aeropress techniques discussed, nobody seems to follow the Aeropress instructions supplied with the device? Is this simply because techniques are being offered by those who already own a pump/lever espresso machine & are seeking to utilise the Aeropress as a variation of the French press ...which, of course, it is ;-)?


----------



## MikeHag

I think i do follow those instructions at times, except I weigh the dose and water rather than use the scoop and number circles. The basic operation's the same. The recipe is different. Different recipes produce different extractions and tastes. I do invert the device more often than not now, just because it has tasted better that way recently. Could be all in my head tho.

There is a difference from french press in my view ... the increased pressure with the AeroPress ... that changes the extraction. And of course the paper.


----------



## MWJB

Thanks Mike. Inverting seems to make sense when making a few oz of coffee, simply because by the time you come to plungeing, most of your liquid has dripped through the filter anyway. ;-)

Is the pressure especially significant? Would it not need to just nominally exceed 1bar to push the liquid through the grinds? For ~3.5 sq. inches of surface area, you would need to be plunging with over 50lb of force to hit 2 bar?...mind you, maths was never my strong point, I could be wrong/overlooking the obvious....?


----------



## MikeHag

Personally I'm not looking at the absolute pressure, more the relative pressure when comparing the aeropress with a dripper. The aeropress brew slurry is clearly under more pressure/force than drip, which is only under atmospheric pressure/gravitational force. Therefore when it (the aeropress) extracts, dissolves and washes particles from the bean cell structure it does so more forcefully. That produces a more efficient extraction, which in turn means a different flavour profile as different sugars, acids, gases and other solids end up in the cup. I see it as part way between brewed coffee and espresso... although much closer to brewed coffee on that spectrum.


----------



## espressodeco

I'm looking for a decent size "jug" to make a number of AeroPress coffees into.

I used to use a cafetière which has the benefit of holding a number of cups. The AeroPress makes much better coffee on a similar budget but I haven't found a solid, appropriate sized container to Press into.

Any help would be appreciated.

Robert


----------



## MikeHag

How about any large milk steaming pitcher?


----------



## chimpsinties

Or just make it into a mug and pour each one into the pre-heated cafetiere until you have enough?


----------



## Earlepap

There's this - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-heat-resistant-decanter-400ml/p861

Though that's not that big. I used to do it into a french press glass until I broke it.

Or what about this - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-v60-range-server-600ml/p510 ?

It looks great, and has a lid for heat retention. Apparently the aeropress is slightly bigger than it's top but I've pressed into mugs too small before and it doesn't make mess if you're careful. This has the added benefit of being a receptacle for V60 pour overs too if you have one of those.


----------



## ripley

Hiya,

Finally got around to unboxing the aero press and will looking to use it when my beans arrive from hands on. Appreciate all grinders are different but roughly what number should I be grinding at for this ?

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag

The answer is five


----------



## chimpsinties

MikeHag said:


> The answer is five


No you're wrong







it's 14...



> Finally got around to unboxing the aero press and will looking to use it when my beans arrive from hands on. Appreciate all grinders are different but roughly what number should I be grinding at for this ?


It really does depend on the grinder. It also depends on your brewing method. I personally like to fill it right to the top with water (inverted method) and after 1 min press the plunger really gently so I use quite a coarse grind. Other like to use quite a fine grind and force it through really hard.

Horses for courses mate. Just experiment


----------



## ripley

Thanks guys I'll try about 8 and take it from there.

Cheers









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------

